# smoking nutmeg



## The Stoned Sitar (Jun 11, 2010)

anyone ever SMOKED nutmeg?? I hear tokin' a bowl or two will make u trip for like 30 min?


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 11, 2010)

The Stoned Sitar said:


> anyone ever SMOKED nutmeg?? I hear tokin' a bowl or two will make u trip for like 30 min?


isnt that what 13 year old kids do? you must be hard up bud


----------



## tymtpunk (Jun 11, 2010)

eat it, don't smoke it. do your research.


----------



## dam612 (Jun 11, 2010)

saw someone smoke about 5g of that crap and he reported a strange slight body high, almost mushroom like but it took a quick 180 in about 5mins and he was throwing up for about 6hrs, but the body high lasted the whole time so if thats wat ur looking for have fun.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 11, 2010)

Mr. Hendrix liked to dabble in the 'meg, didn't he? 

I remember when I was 13 I mixed it with pudding and slopped it down... and nothing... just an empty container on the spice rack.


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 11, 2010)

lol; this is on the same level as going out in a forest and eating every wild mushroom your find


----------



## rucca (Jun 11, 2010)

my buddy said people would sell nutmeg in jail... everyone i knew who tried it got sick or nothing happened. dxm was my favorite middle school drug lol


----------



## dam612 (Jun 11, 2010)

^^^^gotta love those robo trips


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 11, 2010)

didnt u ever c idle hand lol ur gonna b PPUUKKIINN


----------



## pinxpointxpupil (Jun 11, 2010)

you will puke.

like everybody pukes.

Not in the slightest bit worth it. If you wanna get the same feeling as nut meg. Just be sober, then have a stomach ache and puke cuz that pretty much sums up most people's trip on nutmeg.


----------



## shepj (Jun 12, 2010)

If you do it:

Eat fresh nutmeg (not the ground up shit)
Don't smoke it
Fast for a few hours (at least) before eating


----------



## BoB772420 (Jun 18, 2010)

i woulnt do it it doesnt seem worth it to me ive never tried it but ive seen people try it and they always get sick and they say they didnt really feel nothing. id just stick to smoking sum bud.


----------



## shepj (Jun 19, 2010)

Nutmeg contains a few of the precursors to MDMA, and some various other interesting compounds:


3-methoxy,4,5-methylendioxy-allylbenzene
3-methoxy-4,5-methylenedioxyamphetamine (_precursor_)
3,4-methylene-dioxyallylbenzene
3,4-methylenedioxyamphetamine (_precursor_)


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 19, 2010)

a buddy of mine blazed some nutmeg when he couldnt find any bud, he said he puked after the first hit and felt hungover for about 3 hours...i wouldnt do it.

edit: ive also heard of people smoking spiders when they cant find bud...


----------



## amquai (Jun 19, 2010)

How hard up you gotta be to even try something stupid like that.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 19, 2010)

amquai said:


> How hard up you gotta be to even try something stupid like that.


my thoughts exactly. ill stick to my bud and cigarettes.


----------



## shepj (Jun 19, 2010)

amquai said:


> How hard up you gotta be to even try something stupid like that.


Are you saying it is stupid to do MDA or MDMA as well? Nutmeg contains a very similar substance, and I would imagine, precursor to both of them. You are not supposed to smoke nutmeg (as you are not supposed to smoke MDMA)... under proper settings, I am sure someone could get a great experience from Nutmeg.


----------



## coast2coast (Jun 19, 2010)

Ive done it... ground the shit up fresh and put it in a dr pepper bottle while we were wasting time waiting for my buddies arm to get set... (he broke it skateboarding...) we waited around for 3 hours... went to get something to eat and then went back to my friends place... I started feeling wierd, shit started to spin, laid down on the couch and next thing I know my buddy is pulling a damn spiderman and crawling on the walls and my other buddy was the damn tooth fairy... 

Nasty taste.. didnt throw up... but I could see that happening... 
next day I had a hang over lol...


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 20, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> didnt u ever c idle hand lol ur gonna b PPUUKKIINN


You gota mix in some oragino for that to happen...and have ur dog lick the paper...lol


----------



## skiweeds (Jun 23, 2010)

when i was young and stupid i tried smoking nutmeg. i thought i was starting to feel something but it was just the anticipation giving the placebo effect. it did nothing. i hear your suposed to eat it to trip. i'd stay away from it tho. seems like only bad things come of it. in my case it was a waste of time and probably makes me look stupid to some ppl cause im not afraid to admit it. i dont really regret it but it just kinda seems stupid looking back on it. smoke some weed instead. if you wanna trip do some shrooms or acid. all these other weird uncommon drugs ppl try to get fucked up off of just arnt worth it.


----------



## skiweeds (Jun 23, 2010)

actually no, eating nutmeg is much less harmless than eating wild mushrooms. nutmeg wont kill you, wild mushrooms may.


----------



## skiweeds (Jun 23, 2010)

it's not always hard up, it's just experiencing new things. it's not like poisonous. maybe not good for you but it wont kill you. i advise against it but just cause someone wants to try it doesnt make them hard up or stupid


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 23, 2010)

Smoking nutmeg makes no sense to me, would it even do anything?

Ive personally tried Nutmeg 3 different times when I was a teenager, along with 1 other failed attempt. I tried fresh nutmeg and also the packaged stuff. I think it was over 3 tablespoons each time I ate, its a lot more difficult to get down than you would think, and by the time youre done youll be so sick of nutmeg youll never want to eat it again. My experiences ranged from just having a sick and out of it feeling for a few days to somewhat tripping and just feeling odd. It wasnt that euphoric or that pleasant really. The only reason I did it was because I was dead broke, had no weed no money for weed and not even any good cough syrup to trip on.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Jun 24, 2010)

Look on Erowid, if you really want to trip on nutmeg, but beware - nutmeg is a powerful psychedelic when fresh and in high doses (not to mention in the amounts required to get you high it tastes god-awful). Folks have reported tripping for like 2-3 days. I'm a little skeptical of those reports myself, but there are MANY reports of extreme hangover/lethargy/lingering effects lasting that long. Personally, I tried it once when I was like 16 and either I didn't eat enough or the nuts were old but I just felt like shit for a the better part of a day. Oh, and it has to be eaten as the doses are really large and nutmeg is really oily. I don't think anyone could smoke enough nutmeg to get them high, they'd either need lungs of iron or they'd end up in one.


----------



## BTKilla (Jun 25, 2010)

DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!! I HAD SOME THE OTHER DAY and all that happened was i had the worst hangover of my life the next day. I went to busch gardens the next day and threw up after the first ride. DONT DO IT!!!!! 

LOOK UP MORNING GLORY SEEDS AND JUST TAKE THOSE CAUSE THEY WORK NICE. 
DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NstyNai (Jun 26, 2010)

Well,you can make a nutmeg chai type drink.Use fresh whole nutmeg,Maybe 1/2 to 2 whole nuts.grind it up and let it slowly heat in about half cup milk and half cup water,BUT DONT LET THE MILK SCOLD!The active compound in nutmeg are absorbed like thc,as in they require a fat to dissolve into.Let it heat for a while,and you will see oil on the top,thats the oil you want to come out of the nutmeg.You can also add some ginger,cinnamon,allspice to the chai.Than filter thru a cloth or filter.Or you can leave the ground nutmeg in the cup and kinda stir the drink around to get some of the grounds.Takes a lil while to kick in.Somr ppl like it,I'm still not sure if I do or not.And be care ful with dosage start small and if you like it gradually add more.


----------



## BlueChronic (Jun 26, 2010)

In order for nutmeg to work properly, it needs to be taken from the source fresh. Not stored in packages for 6+ months in shitty conditions... Do you think people in the east in ancient times went down to ralphs to get a pack of nutmeg? or more conveniently pre-grounded nutmeg? LOL


----------



## Canadas finest (Jun 28, 2010)

i tried nutmeg, it don't work, tastes like shit, not worth tryin trust me


----------



## shepj (Jun 28, 2010)

Canadas finest said:


> i tried nutmeg, it don't work, tastes like shit, not worth tryin trust me


Your grammar "don't" work. Get fresh nutmeg. It works fine.


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 28, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> isnt that what 13 year old kids do? you must be hard up bud


 man thats what im thinking. unless you like puking your guts out for 3 to 4 hours then this is not for you.
+rep


----------



## Canadas finest (Jul 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> Your grammar "don't" work. Get fresh nutmeg. It works fine.


 yeah i tend not to care much on grammer when blazed.
that might work, the stuff i tried was like 2years old, but fuck that id rather smoke bud, you?


----------

